# מתנות להורים לאחר החתונה- יש רעיונות?



## דוקטור קלינית (14/6/12)

מתנות להורים לאחר החתונה- יש רעיונות? 
ב"ה התחתנו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, ועכשיו רוצים להביע את הערכתנו ותודתנו להורים המדהימים שלנו שהיה שם (מרגע שנולדנו, בעצם ) ובאמת ליוו והשקיעו בכל תחום החל מהשניה שהודענו להם שאנחנו מתארסים, וגם לפני כן... הם באמת היו הכי מקסימים בעולם, ברור לנו שאין מתנה חומרית שתוכל להביע את ההערכה שלנו, אבל בכל זאת אולי יש לכן המלצות על רעיונות- איך להביע הערכה כזו? כמובן מעבר לברכה ממש מושקעת ומהלב...אשמח לכל רעיון!


----------



## Bobbachka (14/6/12)

קצת בנאלי אבל... 
אם ההורים אוהבים אז ספא מפנק ומסאז' יכול להיות נהדר.

ארוחה במסעדה.

טיול מאורגן ברחבי הארץ (יש טיולים מקסימים בי-ם או ת"א).


----------



## דניאל ואורן (14/6/12)

מה שאנחנו עשינו 
אבל זה רלבנטי ליום יומיים אחרי החתונה- 
לכל זוג הורים הזמנו משלוח של פירות חתוכים הביתה. מגש ענק עם מלא פירות!

עוד רעיון - 
אם יש עוד אחים שהתחתנו - אפשר לקנות מסגרת עם מקום לתמונות כמספר האחים, להוסיף תמונה שלכם, תמונה של האחים שהתחתנו ולהשאיר מקומות ריקים לאחים שצפויים להתחתן, אפשר גם להוסיף תמונה מהחתונה של ההורים אם יש. גם אם התמונה היא לא באיכות טובה- יש מקומות שיכולים לסדר לך את התמונה. חברה שלי עשתה ככה מתנה להורים שלה.


----------



## אביה המואביה (15/6/12)

מזלטוב! תכתבי כאן קרדיטים? 
הייתי מחפשת שובר לספא או משהו כזה בשבילם. שיתפנקו להם במסאז' טוב. או אולי שובר לארוחה זוגית במסעדה. יש אתרי שוברים שאפשר למצוא בהם דברים כאלו לא ביוקר יותר מדי, וזו מחווה ממש חביבה.


----------

